# Odd colored oil in catch can?



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

My oil can filled up a 1/2 cups worth of oil over a week of driving with this weird colored... Mustard yellow ...oil?...


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

This could be from the blowby condensation, It looks like air-ated(unsure of spelling)? oil. Are you sure the correct amount of oil is in it??

If it is too much the Oil will be struck by the crank and would cause the oil to be air-ated


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EuroSportChicago said:


> This could be from the blowby condensation, It looks like air-ated(unsure of spelling)? oil. Are you sure the correct amount of oil is in it??
> 
> If it is too much the Oil will be struck by the crank and would cause the oil to be air-ated



:thumbup:


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

Very well could be air-ated! I will have to level it out tomorrow.


----------



## 1.8tbesse (Jun 8, 2008)

I too have that same colored stuff in my catch can. Does it mean anything that is a major problem?


----------

